# Steam Servers on FreeBSD



## trenzafeeds (Oct 26, 2015)

Sorry if this is on the wrong board, feel free to move it if so. 
Does anyone have experience with steam dedicated servers on FreeBSD? I imagine it should work, but just wondering if anyone's had luck with it.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 26, 2015)

I had an Arma 2 dedicated server running on FreeBSD through emulators/i386-wine. It ran quite good, a lot better than I expected and good enough for me and a few friends. Arma 3 didn't work at all, couldn't get it working. Even the Linux dedicated server refused due to the Linux Emulation being based on CentOS 6. It really needs something that's based on a recent Debian/Ubuntu. As I was running this on a VPS I couldn't use bhyve, so I ended up getting a VPS running Linux. 

It's probably going to be a hit and miss. Some older games may work using Wine. If they've got a Linux dedicated server you might want to give it a try. But any recent games probably aren't going to work, unfortunately.


----------



## trenzafeeds (Oct 26, 2015)

Yeah, I'm most likely going to start with TF2, which works pretty damn well across different distros in my experience, so it should be ok.


----------

